# Rauch Tutorial auf Deutsch



## SOLIDoSNAKE (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollte fragen, ob jemand ein gutes Tutorial kennt um Rauch zu erstellen. Im Internet habe ich viele gefunden, aber leider nur auf Englisch. Tutorial Videos wären auch super und falls nur als Text, dann bitte auf Detusch

MFG SOLIDoSNAKE


----------



## ink (6. Februar 2008)

Moin
Ist google kaputt? 
http://www.win-seminar.de/adobe/photoshop/Rauch.pdf

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_spezial12.php
http://tutorials.designnation.de/workshop/Rauch-mit-Hilfe-PSBrushes
usw....

Peez


----------



## SOLIDoSNAKE (7. Februar 2008)

Danke. Mein google funktioniert bloß konnte kein Deutsches Tutorial finden.


----------



## ink (7. Februar 2008)

hehe, ok 
Markierst du den Thread noch als erledigt, wenn alles klar ist?!
Dankeschön 

Peez


----------

